# Wavelab Audiomontage



## Banderas (24. September 2003)

Ich habe mehrere Clips zur kompletten Audiomontage zusammengefügt und das Ergebnis als "Export in einer einzigen Datei" gespeichert. 
Die Datei hat allerdings nicht die geplante Länge und die erstellten Übergänge.
Weiß jemand warum ?

By the way: Weiß jemand wie man Clips (mit auto.Blende) verschiebt ? 
(Ich kopiere immer nur umständlich)


----------

